# GSD Friendly Housing?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

In the future for college, I want to go to school at the University of Colorado in Colorado Springs. 

Are there GSD friendly apartments around there? How hard is it to find a place to rent that allows GSDs?


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Shouldn't have much trouble, Colorado Springs is VERY pet friendly and GSDs are pretty common and well accepted too. I'd still expect a pet deposit, but I doubt you'll have many problems finding a place.

I can't help too much because I was lucky enough to stumble into renting a house after highschool, but others might be able to help.

Quick search of "Pet friendly apartments colorado springs" brought up plenty of results:
Colorado Springs Pet Friendly Rentals in Colorado Springs, Colorado
Apartments in Colorado Springs Colorado for Pets Dogs Cats Rental


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I looked on CraigsList, and a lot of the dog friendly places (that specifically list it) don't allow GSDs. 

I'll call around. I know it's a bit early, but the thing keeping my mom from saying yes to a GSD at the immediate moment (like to add one to the family this year) is because she's worried about what will happen to the dog when I start college. I'm sure I could find a GSD friendly place SOMEWHERE. I just need a studio. LOL


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Konotashi said:


> I looked on CraigsList, and a lot of the dog friendly places (that specifically list it) don't allow GSDs.
> 
> I'll call around. I know it's a bit early, but the thing keeping my mom from saying yes to a GSD at the immediate moment (like to add one to the family this year) is because she's worried about what will happen to the dog when I start college. I'm sure I could find a GSD friendly place SOMEWHERE. I just need a studio. LOL


I know I would have had trouble with a dog when I was in college. NOt just the housing but the time. I was so busy with classes, labs, friends, sports, socializing and meeting new people, my poor dog would have been alone all the time. I was lucky my parents were able to keep my dog so I didn't have to worry.

ACTUALLY, you may want to rethink getting a dog and instead see if you can find a good breeder/trainer in the area near your college. YOu can work with them and their dogs, without having the same costs and responsibility. So if you have to cram for finals your poor pup won't be bored at home for a few weeks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a dog in college and finding housing is HARD. Colorado Springs may be dog friendly but it is likely that the housing within walking distance of the school is not, and that is something to consider. Another thing it consider is that many colleges require first year students to live in dorms during their freshman year and, obviously, you cannot have a dog in the dorm.

I had a dog in college but that is because my ex-boyfriend and I got her together. I actually ended up moving in with my ex to help take care of her because between classes, homework, studying, etc. you just don't want to have to deal with the dog all on your own. It's a lot of work. I think you should go into college and focus ON COLLEGE and getting used to it. If during your 3rd or 4th year you think you can balance and dog and classes than go for it, but I wouldn't suggest any time before that, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You don't seem like the super picky type and seem fairly easy going, from what little I've read of your posts, so you probably won't have too many problems. I am pretty lucky in that I have never had to live in an apartment with a german shepherd, but for a brief period of time thought I would be living in one with two shepherds. Now I own a house of my own so that is never going to be a concern again. However, I found that it is not nearly as hard as people make it out to be to find GSD friendly housing. You just need to be willing to sacrifice things here and there, such as possibly location, price, square footage, etc. I found a ton of really nice apartments that allowed them just fine. But it took a ton of phone calls to get a decent list of possibilities going.

The online searches are great, but they are VERY unreliable. My best advice to you is to pull up a search of all apartments in the areas you are looking at, and pick up the phone. To save yourself some time, the first question should be "do you allow german shepherds." Usually there is an immediate yes or no. It's not typically worth it to try to debate it, or offer up that they are CGC and super friendly, etc etc etc. Most apartments have a blanket policy. Just go through the available apartments, make a basic list of location, price, availability, and if they are GSD friendly or not. Take down the name of the person you talked to.

Online, you will see things that indicate that some breeds are not accepted, but they almost never list the actual breeds. You have to call for that. You might be surprised how many times GSD's aren't on those lists. Around here, it's mostly pits, chows, rotts, and dobies. GSD's are about 50/50 on the breed ban lists.

At the end, if you are really interested in one that was iffy about GSD's or seemed like they might be swayed, you can give them a second call and try to talk to them and see if the policy is at all flexible. Most apartments aren't. Many HOUSES for rent are flexible. You might also be surprised at how reasonable a HOUSE is to rent vs an apartment.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It can be difficult because a lot of places don't allow GSDs or don't allow dogs over a certain size.
However if you are looking at a place that is owned by a landlord (rather than a big company) they MIGHT make exceptions in some cases. Things like have a CGC and dog training completion certificates may help in some cases.


My sister is moving into a new place and I was looking at their website, it is really misleading! It says, "Pet's OK, we are pet friendly! NO extra charge for pets."
HAH! I don't know how they can call themselves "pet friendly" when my sister told me they don't allow certain breeds and don't allow dogs over 20 pounds!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> It can be difficult because a lot of places don't allow GSDs or don't allow dogs over a certain size.


Yeah, that's what everyone around here always said as well. I had no problems at all finding tons of housing that was GSD friendly. It's a matter of making calls rather than looking at websites. Your example is exactly what I warned her about in the earlier post. Many of them are misleading, don't have enough info, or are simply outdated.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My sister said the place she is moving to does not allow dogs over 20 lbs and some of the breeds not allowed included: German Shepherd, Pit Bull, Rottweiler, and Great Danes. Pretty silly since none of those breeds are going to be 20 pounds or under... 
She also said, those rules are for residents-- it doesn't say anything about whether they can visit! (in other words it doesn't say Bianca and I can't come over!) They are moving in with a Labrador but since he is my brother-in-law's guide dog he is allowed.


----------



## MiloHeroine (Jun 30, 2012)

*I need help! I love my dog*

I have a german shepherd mixed with a lab and Im going to college here soon but sadly I found no apartments willing to accept her due to her breed. The college is in Florida Orlando, If someone has any ideas on a place PPLLLEEEAASSSEEEEE tell me. She is the world to me


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

MiloHeroine said:


> I have a german shepherd mixed with a lab and Im going to college here soon but sadly I found no apartments willing to accept her due to her breed. The college is in Florida Orlando, If someone has any ideas on a place PPLLLEEEAASSSEEEEE tell me. She is the world to me


Say she's just a lab mix. I know it's bad to kind of 'hide' the fact she's a GSD mix, but as long as you don't allow her to cause any problems, you should be good.
I know I have a friend that lived in an apartment where dogs over 20 lbs. weren't allowed. She has a 50 lb. lab, and they made an exception for her, since labs are almost always happy-go-lucky, love-everyone type of dogs.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This has probably already been mentioned,but I would go with a private landlord and be prepared to 'sell' them on you being a responsible pet owner. Not just by talking,but offering them to meet your dog. I would also have a list of references who can vouch for how good of a pet owner you are. When I was renting,I never had any luck with complexes,and had to go the route of a private landlord. The main issue around here is that A LOT of landlords used to allow any and all breeds of dogs,but there have been so many people who have let their animals destroy the property. 

My friend had a brand new construction that she rented out to a girl with two Rotties. The girl let her dogs stay in a room all day while she was at work and they not only used the bathroom all over,but they eventually ate a hole through the walls that allowed them to walk straight into the other room. 


So selling your potential landlord on yourself at a responsible pet owner is more important now than ever I think.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 nice size dogs in an apartment. My landlord does not care as long as they are taken care of. There are 4 apartments and a total of 8 dogs in my building alone. I had great references when I moved in and I've been here almost 4 years...he has not raised my rent at all. He is more then welcome to come into my home at any time to see that everything is still in one piece. In these situations, you have to sell yourself and your dog.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I have 3 nice size dogs in an apartment.


 
I wish I could show this statement to some of the people who claim that large dogs HAVE TO HAVE a house with a large yard in order to be happy. I really don't think it matters where the dogs lives as far as space goes,as long as they have the appropriate outlets. This is a little OT,but I wanted to add my 02.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I wish I could show this statement to some of the people who claim that large dogs HAVE TO HAVE a house with a large yard in order to be happy. I really don't think it matters where the dogs lives as far as space goes,as long as they have the appropriate outlets. This is a little OT,but I wanted to add my 02.


The only thing I'm missing is a basement, which would be a no pet zone anyway. The dogs are very well taken care of and exercised. I don't believe that big dogs need a house with a yard either. When I have a day off and I'm home, I sit and watch the dogs sleep sprawled out on the couches


----------



## narako9 (Jun 29, 2012)

As far as an apartment goes most of the once I lived in didn't really follow their pet policy, I didn't have a dog at the time but i saw people around that exceeded the weight limit and the number of dogs limit as well.
Now i'm in a house so it's not a problem, but you should be able to find something if you look hard enough.
However I have to agree with the people that suggested that you wait a bit before getting a dog, first I know that here in Colorado most of the colleges do require you to stay in dorms the first year. Secondly, you're gonna be so busy with everything going around you it's not gonna be easy finding time for your dog.
I would suggest you wait a year then it would be easy for you to find a place once you're actually in Colorado, you might find some people that you can rent a house with or something.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Milo, hey there from St Cloud! Look at some private rentals. PM me if you would like contact info for the property manager I rent from. She should be able to point you in some good directions. I rent with my GSD x chow in st cloud, just off Narcoossee, and it is great. Lots of room to run, great pet sitter servicing the area, I love it! I assume UCF? If you can drive, check out the outlying areas like Kissimmee, Narcoossee, St Cloud, Oviedo, Chuluota, airport area, etc. 

What have you done with your pup? If you can prove formal obedienc/training classes, responsible ownership by regular vet visits, letters from former landlords or neighbors attesting to your dog's great behavior, and completion of the CGC, you can likely "sell" your dog as a good neighbor! Responsible tenants with dogs tend to find a good place and KEEP the place because they know it is tough to rent with dogs. Offer double the security deposit for your pet as well. Fix any and all issues and offer to paint the place before you vacate. If you promise to leave the rental in better shape than you found it, you will make a great impression. Make do on your word and have a glowing reference for your next rental!


----------



## GSDAK47 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just had this very battle, it took me about 2 months to find new housing for my family including our 1 year old GSD. We looked at about 15 different apartments that were all no GSD and then we looked at a handful of individually owned homes for rent and while many seemed apprehensive we finally found one that was ok with our girl. Its definitely not as easy as some think, best of luck!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm really worried about this when I move to Tennessee next year, but I've been told the best thing to do is to actually get one of those apartment finding agents. They know who allows what, so they can help get you to a place that you can have your dog at.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I would advise you waiting on a dog - at least till you get your feet wet with college. College is a big change for a person because this is where you make your own rules and your parents are telling you what to do. Like what was said before, you will have class, labs, socializing, etc...would you have time for a dog?

But, if you really really really want a dog, I would weigh out the negatives and positives of the situation. Would you be willing to give up hanging out with your friends whenever you want because you have to take care of your dog? If you are willing to give up some of your college life, then get a dog. 

For finding places, yes I agree with finding a private landlord. You could always take your dog to a good citizen class and get certified. Also obedience classes help too. This will help prove to your landlord that your dog isn't a risk to others.

Check out this website http://www.apartmentratings.com/ for finding a place. Or check out home building companies for a townhouse or condo. My boyfriend and I found a townhouse by a construction company that allows Shepherds but not Rotts or Pits or Chows (a couple more too) but Shepherds are okay.


----------

